# Trunk spoiler



## X2065 (Jul 28, 2021)

I recently bought a 2017 Cruze hatch, the premier model, and have been staring at the trunk spoiler since. I've been trying to find a spoiler similar to the wrx hatch spoilers but I haven't had any luck. I was hoping someone has had the same idea as me and maybe either tried, or knows, if that spoiler works on the Cruze, or if there's an alternative somewhere in a random corner of the internet. I feel like this would give it the aggression it needs. 

- The spoiler I mentioned -


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

X2065 said:


> I recently bought a 2017 Cruze hatch, the premier model, and have been staring at the trunk spoiler since. I've been trying to find a spoiler similar to the wrx hatch spoilers but I haven't had any luck. I was hoping someone has had the same idea as me and maybe either tried, or knows, if that spoiler works on the Cruze, or if there's an alternative somewhere in a random corner of the internet. I feel like this would give it the aggression it needs.
> 
> - The spoiler I mentioned -
> View attachment 293633


Welcome Aboard!

I could not find any. 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

